

Show HN: Weekend project, Thankst. Thank and be thanked - luisivan

I just built a website that lets users track the thanks they gave and received.<p>It's a spare time project that I built for myself so it may contain bugs.<p>It uses Facebook login because I didn't want to code a complete login system just for a weekend project.<p>Let me know what do you think about it!<p>http://thank.st
======
chrisdroukas
Really well done.

Just an FYI: When you're using the Facebook API to get profile photos,
specifying ?type=large gives you a photo with variable width and height.

What you're then doing with CSS to display it (giving it a fixed width and
height of 128px with a 64px border-radius) is distorting the picture.

~~~
luisivan
Thank you, I've fixed it using background-image instead of the img tag

------
mootothemax
Wow, I _like_ the design there - did you come up with it yourself?

First thought on the homepage is that I _really_ don't like signing in with
Facebook without knowing what's on the other side (a couple of screenshots
would help me). I doubt that'll put many real-world users off though, good
luck!

~~~
luisivan
Yeah, I did the design myself, glad you like it!

It only uses Facebook basic data as you can saw in the Facebook login window
permissions.

I know it hasn't so many real world uses but I needed it for myself, you can
read more at <http://thank.st/about>

Thanks!

------
yossilac
Didn't log in (like others have mentioned, I hate using FB login without
knowing exactly what it does). But - I did go to the "about" page, and you
really should get a native English speaker to go over the text.

Good luck!

~~~
luisivan
I know... thanks for the feedback!

------
luisivan
Clickable: <http://thank.st>

------
venturebros
Login w/ facebook? No thankst.

~~~
luisivan
I didn't implemented standard login because it's a spare time project and I
don't wanna waste so much time on it

------
jfaucett
props! no facebook account here so can't use but the site looks great :)

~~~
luisivan
Thank you!

------
lifeisstillgood
In the vein of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4396747>

1\. It looks like a nice professional design so it does not give off initial
bad vibes

2\. The first thing that appears after login is a pop up asking me to get
other people to join. I thought this was how to thank people at first. I think
this is an unecessary pop up - this is a viral idea anyway, you dont need
people to pre-join - the "thank" message will do that for you, so drop that
first pop up - very confusing

3\. I had to hunt around till I found how to thank people. I would put a
different UX up front - in fact that pop up was fine - it had about 30 of my
friends, just let me click one.

4\. the search box is fine but I am moslty going to thank friends first
surely.

5\. add it to linkedin - will be a great networking add on

6\. I want to send a message with the thank, and preview it. I still dontknow
what I just sent. THat would worry me

Overall, yeah nice but its not a good home for Facebook. Put it on linkedin,
and I see it, on facebook, no. But that might just be me

goodluck

~~~
luisivan
First of all, thank you for the feedback!

2\. Although you can simply skip that step I'll keep that in mind!

3\. Great idea!

4\. The search box puts your friends in the top results so you see the people
you know first!

5\. Cool, I hadn't thought about it but it'd be useful

6\. I've thought that before and I'll implement it for sure

Again, thank you very much for the feedback!

Edit: I've thanked you for the feedback on Thankst :P

~~~
lifeisstillgood
The text:

You thanked him/her 1 times

>

You have thanked them 1 times (better) >

You have thanked them once. (best)

~~~
luisivan
Thanks, just changed it!

